# Electric tiller?



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Found this on ebay. Looks like it could be dangerous.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42229&item=4342744019&rd=1


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks like a 50’s version of that Mantis tiller you see on TV at 2 am.


----------

